# Insureance questions



## sloth9669 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello all. iam looking into getting part time seasonal employees for processing firewood. It will probably be done on leases land. What type of insurance is needed to cover the lessor as well as the part time employees when they work. Also if you have any ballpark figures for me please let me know what this may cost me.


----------

